# Queen Mary and Queen Elizabeth



## Guest

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=KlQ-fFAHhoc


----------



## LizzieNo1

This is quite good, first few seconds are stills, the latter is colour of the Lizzie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxfjilzdb_g


----------



## Guest

nice one ta lizzieno1 - my dad worked at Cobh Cunard office until they pulled out late 60s... i was on queen mary with him as a kid


----------



## LizzieNo1

That's wonderful, unfortunately I have only seen the liners, never actually sailed on any.
My family have had and still got, a long history with Southampton & the liners.


----------

